# Monster Crappie today!!!!!



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

16 incher!!! Oh Yea!!!!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Crappie Joe... Was that the only one?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

We got about 15 crappie and about 20 gills


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

WoW Joey,kudos on the crappie,thats a bragging size for sure,Good Job!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

GarryS said:


> Nice Crappie Joe... Was that the only one?


I'm tellin you Garry,I know where the monsters are....We need to hook up so I can show you how to fish for bigguns


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Just let me know when


----------



## ShutYrMouth (May 28, 2008)

nice fish joey
if ya wanna show a newbie to the area around, i've got gas and beers!
greg


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

GarryS said:


> Just let me know when


Maybe I can show a really old dog some new tricks
Just messin with ya buddy!!!


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice, my best is a 13incher.


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

Now that's a nice crappie from any waterway.
man! that makes me wanna go fishing now.
good job Joe.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Holly crappy thats a nice fish


----------



## druw900 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow great fish. Congrats!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Sweet slab, man.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

joey209 said:


> 16 incher!!! Oh yea!!!!


what farm pond or gravel pit did you catch that in?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

conley1414 said:


> what farm pond or gravel pit did you catch that in?


Lol conely...good stuff, im glad you didn't let us spot-hoarders get to you


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

fish ohio!!!!!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> Lol conely...good stuff, im glad you didn't let us spot-hoarders get to you


oh thats too much...lmao


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

conley1414 said:


> what farm pond or gravel pit did you catch that in?


It was between columbus and zanesville on the left


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

With the weather this week everyone will have a shot at some monster slabs. It won't get much better than this.

Nice fish!


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

Joey were you headed east to west......lol. nice fish man.

GABO


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice slab!!My best was 171/2".


----------



## nitefisher (Jul 8, 2009)

My guess would be something to do with AEP. Nice fish!!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great Crappie. Thats what I'm doing from the Yak this weekend.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a tank crappie! My best is 15.5". I love that big pronounced hump behind the head on the bog ones like that, great fish!


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

nice fish im going fishing


----------



## EaglePoint (Feb 22, 2010)

can you say, "trophy"!


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

You make me sick!!!! 

I was out a couple of times this week and last, only got 6 inchers.

Nice Crappie.

LoweBoat


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

joey209 said:


> it was between columbus and zanesville on the left:d


oh, i know that place very well. Good job, can't beat it.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> Lol conely...good stuff, im glad you didn't let us spot-hoarders get to you





Are you talking about all the post were he wants to know what the location is.if so i remember that post....FIRST EYE OF THE YEAR ,,,,LMAO


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Joey209 - Nice catch - Always good to start the year off right.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

getitgetit said:


> Are you talking about all the post were he wants to know what the location is.if so i remember that post....FIRST EYE OF THE YEAR ,,,,LMAO


Don't you mean ALL of his posts? 
Congrats on the fish, that is a hog!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep true pig slab right there.
I hope to get my 6yr old on some this weekend while he is visiting for Spring Break from Maryland. The problem is I don't have a boat and am new to the area, so I figure we'll just walk Delaware or Alum and look for blow downs to fish around.

Nice fish!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Joey209 said:


> It was between columbus and zanesville on the left


Man I can't believe you would give your spot up that easy. I sure wouldn't have. That is a beautiful fish. Nice job!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

conley1414 said:


> what farm pond or gravel pit did you catch that in?


Are you kidding? Is this necessary on every thread?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> Lol conely...good stuff, im glad you didn't let us spot-hoarders get to you


I'm still waiting to hear about these spots that are so good he can't pick one, but wants to know where everybody else's spot is. Hell man there's already too much water for me to be everywhere at once. If I started chasing you guys around I'd spend all my time in the car, or on the computer seeing where your at.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

conley1414 said:


> oh, i know that place very well. Good job, can't beat it.


Just west of columbus.Its kinda a well known place


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good looking fish Joe! That thing would choke a flathead! LOL!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> Are you kidding? Is this necessary on every thread?


I think he was being sarcastic....I thought his post was pretty funny lol.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

smoothkip25 said:


> Good looking fish Joe! That thing would choke a flathead! LOL!


Wouldn't choke my flatheads:B:Banane36:


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Joey209 said:


> Wouldn't choke my flatheads:B:Banane36:


For Sure Brother! LOL! We will have to get together this year!


----------

